# Comp starts up, fans go and all, but nothing on screen!



## Miracus (Jan 20, 2008)

I googled my problem and I was lead to these forums because someone posted a similar problem back in November 2006. People in these forums seemed devoted and helpful based on what I saw so I thought I'd ask for some opinions as well.

Basically my computer starts up like normal, the lights, fans and hard-drives all boot up but nothing appears on screen, I've checked the monitor, it works on my other computer (Comp2). Hard drives are also fine because i took them out and tested them on comp2, Ram is very new and seems fine, i took them both out and still no sign of life. Graphics cards are less than a month old and seem fine because I swapped primary and secondary positions over and then took them out with still no improvements, Interesting note though, the graphics cards' fans appear to be receiving no signal from the motherboard that instructs them to slow down to normal speed after boot because they just keep revving at high rpms and remain very noisy, When the computer booted normally this always stopped once the first post boot screen appeared and the BIOS was active. Just to clarify I also took out the CPU and tried it in comp2, that was also fine, basically I'm left with the Mobo and the Power supply, and based on my graphics card anomaly I have a strong feeling my motherboard has karked it. 

This is where I would appreciate anyones input and opinions. If you have any Ideas, I would really appreciate hearing them.

Thanx


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 20, 2008)

please list your specs....


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 20, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> please list your specs....



...and; is it a new build?  Old computer?  Added any parts recently?

at this point could be almost anything!  More informnation needed.

Use the user CP menu to fill in system specs.


----------



## sniviler (Jan 20, 2008)

any beeps ? ,  how many ? , does the video card require addtional pcie plug.

try vga input and/or DVI input on monitor ?

enough watts ?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 20, 2008)

Miracus said:


> I googled my problem and I was lead to these forums because someone posted a similar problem back in November 2006. People in these forums seemed devoted and helpful based on what I saw so I thought I'd ask for some opinions as well.
> 
> Basically my computer starts up like normal, the lights, fans and hard-drives all boot up but nothing appears on screen, I've checked the monitor, it works on my other computer (Comp2). Hard drives are also fine because i took them out and tested them on comp2, Ram is very new and seems fine, i took them both out and still no sign of life. Graphics cards are less than a month old and seem fine because I swapped primary and secondary positions over and then took them out with still no improvements, Interesting note though, the graphics cards' fans appear to be receiving no signal from the motherboard that instructs them to slow down to normal speed after boot because they just keep revving at high rpms and remain very noisy, When the computer booted normally this always stopped once the first post boot screen appeared and the BIOS was active. Just to clarify I also took out the CPU and tried it in comp2, that was also fine, basically I'm left with the Mobo and the Power supply, and based on my graphics card anomaly I have a strong feeling my motherboard has karked it.
> 
> ...



If thats a asus motherboard it's a ram issue make sure your ram will boot at 1.8v the default voltage, if you bought ram that needs 2.2v sometimes that error occurs and you need to buy crap ram then replace it with your ram after you change the ram voltage to 2.2v. My Asus board did this with my Lanfest ballstix ram. It was the only board to have that problem, but once I changed the voltage to 2.2v in the bios after it booted with crappy no name ram, then removed it, putting the better ram back in. I was off and running.


----------



## Miracus (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey guys, thanx for your replies.

tzitzibp: My specs are listed below

Namslas90: I built it about a year ago, most recent parts added was GPU's but it's been running fine with them for about 2 months until now.

trt740: Thats an interesting issue, the ram is newish (about 3 months old) but I've had the system running perfectly fine with them up until now. I did have cheapo ram in it before them as well. Unfortunately I can't get into the BIOS to test your theory though.

Sniviler: No beeps what so ever, The GPU's do need additional power power plugs and when i took the plugs out and started it up, I did get the constant warning beep to indicate there was no power going to the GPU's. Also the monitor seems fine, I've tried it on my other comp which has VGA input.

Thanks for all your help guys, I also just want to add that it has been extremely hot where I live for the last few weeks, I'm talking about 35 degrees plus! Could my mobo have overheated due to prolonged use in such heat?


----------



## Miracus (Jan 21, 2008)

CPU: Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4Ghz (Socket LGA755)
Mobo: Asus P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe
RAM: 2GB G.Skill DDR2-800Mhz (CL 4-4-3-5)
Graphics: x2 XFX Geforce 8800GT 512mb OC Alpha Dog Edition (670Mhz Core Clock)
Sound: Creative X-Fi Fatality XtremeGamer
HDD: 950gb across 3 drives
PSU: 750W Thermaltake Toughpower PSU (SLI Certified)
Running WinXP & Vista 32bit (Dual Boot)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 21, 2008)

How many of your fans are on motherboard headers? If yes of any amount do they all spin?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 21, 2008)

Do you still have your old ram laying around by any chance????


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 21, 2008)

I will suggest the same to you as I did computer, boot only video card, 1GB ram, cpu w/stock hsf and post back results.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 21, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I will suggest the same to you as I did computer, boot only video card, 1GB ram, cpu w/stock hsf and post back results.



he may have just had his ram go bad try one stick at a time then try different ram


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 21, 2008)

trt740 said:


> he may have just had his ram go bad try one stick at a time then try different ram



+1 on that, that's where I was coming from with the old ram laying around.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 21, 2008)

Well this may also rule out bad psu/motherboard.


----------



## Miracus (Jan 21, 2008)

All fans on the inside of my case including Mobo, GPU, CPU, PSU run as per normal, no issues their. As for my RAM, I do have my old RAM lying around but I'm not sure how using it could improve my chances, because I did try one stick of RAM at a time and then no RAM earlier and no improvements, I also tried running it on bare minimums i.e Mobo, GPU and CPU only with no RAM, soundcard, HDDs, or CD-Roms and it did exactly the same thing. whether I have old RAM, new RAM or no RAM at all I should still see something on screen as far as I'm aware, same goes with any missing hardware correct? as long as I have the Mobo and GPU hooked up and running, I should still get a signal on screen, but I'm not and thats what is confusing me.

Note: This issue occurred with no prior symptoms or system lock ups at all, One day I was using it perfectly fine with no hiccups, I turned it off, went to bed, woke up the next morning , went to work, came back and Bllahh, dead computer.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 21, 2008)

Pull your video card, and put it back in.


Also this has happened to me several times when the memory died.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 21, 2008)

Definately try what Damulta says 1st. Where I was coming from was, try the old ram only and see if your new ram is the problem. Sometimes matched sticks of ram and single sticks of ram can be DOA when you get them or die soon after installation. Just trying to backtrack to when your system worked is all. This really sounds like a mem issue to me.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 21, 2008)

I've also had ram boot sometimes, and other times it would not boot. They did die, it just took a while/


----------



## sniviler (Jan 21, 2008)

Try a different video card ?


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 21, 2008)

Miracus said:


> Sniviler: No beeps what so ever, The GPU's do need additional power power plugs and when i took the plugs out and started it up, I did get the constant warning beep to indicate there was no power going to the GPU's. Also the monitor seems fine, I've tried it on my other comp which has VGA input.



Whoa, Gpus DON'T need 6 pin pci-e power cables?  If you're running 8800 gt's....that's not possible


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Pull your video card, and put it back in.
> 
> 
> Also this has happened to me several times when the memory died.



+1

seems like the gfx is overclocked or the m/b does not like that overclock...
you can also try booting with the control key pressed, to bypass the oc. works with some nvidia cards (depends on the vendor- asus has this feature for sure)


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 21, 2008)

I had the same issue a week ago it's the video card slot gone bad, you need a new mobo


----------



## Miracus (Jan 21, 2008)

kwchang007 said:


> Whoa, Gpus DON'T need 6 pin pci-e power cables?  If you're running 8800 gt's....that's not possible



No mate as i stated they DO need 6-pin power plugs. each card needs it's own power plug. As for that old RAM theory, I'll try it out and see what happens. I also tried both graphics cards individually in my other computer earlier today, they both worked fine so that marks them off the list.


----------



## Miracus (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok, tried my old RAM, unfortunately I'm still getting the same symptoms. To me this is looking more and more like a Mobo problem, Any other ideas?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 21, 2008)

sounds like the mother board has died, or a video card problem, take all the ram out to see if you get any bibbing sounds make sure you have a onboard speaker or one plug in, if you get no bibbing sounds then sounds like the board has died,was you system working fine before? or is it a new build


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 21, 2008)

and try unpluging things like Hard Drives, DVD drives and any extra PCI cards only leave in things that you need the computer to post.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 21, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> and try unpluging things like Hard Drives, DVD drives and any extra PCI cards only leave in things that you need the computer to post.



Yes, dvd players are also known to cause such problems... I ve seen it happen, although i believe in this case is probably the mobo... he says he has tried everything else....so....


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 21, 2008)

This happens to me all the time, sometimes I get so mad I hit my computer (the case) and a little chip that's for the POST "speach" falls out, system locks & I push reset button - nothing happens.. So I turn of the power completely , open the case and push the 8-pin IC chip back in place. Oh,and I also have a "Deluxe" edition from ASUS. I don't know if your computer can "speak" at startup (it would say something like "Now booting from Operating System").

Also, have you tried to update BIOS lately? If something went wrong there you always have the "original" on the CD. Just put it in the drive, restart and at POST press Alt+F2. This will flash the BIOS to the original version.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 21, 2008)

Miracus said:


> CPU: Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4Ghz (Socket LGA755)
> Mobo: Asus P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe
> RAM: 2GB G.Skill DDR2-800Mhz (CL 4-4-3-5)
> Graphics: x2 XFX Geforce 8800GT 512mb OC Alpha Dog Edition (670Mhz Core Clock)
> ...




I just realized you are using the *Asus P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe*... I had the same only 6 months ago and dropped it for the max formula se.... because the P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe, although is good for sli, is one of the worst mobos for oc I have ever used.... Actually I remember to have had the same problem with a 8800GTX , right after i pushed fsb over 330 !!!

I tried everything then, but at the end, I took the battery off + removed the GTX and resitted it... and it worked!!!

At least that is what I can remember.... I will have a look at my notes, cause it was a new build then, so there is a good chance I will have more info for you....


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 21, 2008)

actually, right after an OC attempt gone wrong, this is what i had to do...

1. unpluged the main power cord.
2. removed the GTX
3. I took the battery off 
4. and resitted both the battery and the GTX... 

and it worked!!!


----------



## Miracus (Jan 21, 2008)

Yea, I've done all that already, no beeping sounds. My computer has ran perfectly fine for over a year, I've added parts here and there but nothing new right before this happened. It just worked one day, and the next it just wouldn't boot. My guess is it's the motherboard, and because I bought it overseas I can't claim warranty so I'm just gonna buy a new one.

I've been looking around and found one I liked for not a bad price, Inno3D Extreme 680i SLI Mobo. I've posted a new thread about it to get peoples opinions on this board, it's under Motherboards & Memory/"Inno3D Extreme 680i SLI Mobo, Opinions please?"


----------



## Miracus (Jan 21, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> I just realized you are using the *Asus P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe*... I had the same only 6 months ago and dropped it for the max formula se.... because the P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe, although is good for sli, is one of the worst mobos for oc I have ever used.... Actually I remember to have had the same problem with a 8800GTX , right after i pushed fsb over 330 !!!
> 
> I tried everything then, but at the end, I took the battery off + removed the GTX and resitted it... and it worked!!!
> 
> At least that is what I can remember.... I will have a look at my notes, cause it was a new build then, so there is a good chance I will have more info for you....



Sorry quys my above answer was based on the last message on the threads 1st page, didn't realise there was more answers. 

Anyway Tzitzibp, I TOTALLY agree with you, I've already blown one CPU with this Mobo! It didn't even let me up the frequencies AT ALL! it was instant POOF! and I did loads of research about the P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe before i bought it and it was considered a good overclocking board by reviewers... Pffft! boy were they wrong!

Anyway i'm looking at a new Mobo now. The Inno3D Extreme 680i SLI, as stated above, I've posted a new thread to get opinions on it. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=50344


----------

